# best whey protein for getting bigger



## danny_86 (Jan 2, 2014)

i know this is probably frequently asked but just wanting to know what is the best whey protein to use for getting bigger/maybe cutting? let me know the product, ur review and what ur physical gains were with the whey protein u use and side effects. i dont like creatine lol !


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

danny_86 said:


> i know this is probably frequently asked but just wanting to know what is the best whey protein to use for getting bigger/maybe cutting? let me know the product, ur review and what ur physical gains were with the whey protein u use and side effects. i dont like creatine lol !


Whey doesn't really work like that mate. Good diet and hard training will get the physique you want not a particular whey product.

Edit: whey can just supplement the aforementioned good diet.


----------



## danny_86 (Jan 2, 2014)

Greenspin said:


> Whey doesn't really work like that mate. Good diet and hard training will get the physic you want not a particular whey product.
> 
> Edit: whey can just supplement the aforementioned good diet.


i dont always have the money for proper food diet but when i can i would always buy chicken,fish, sort of high protein foods. i got a protein supplement called abm 1 in 1 muscle food but it was crap. when i was going to the gym years ago found that whey protein helped me alot aswell as the food i was taking in, i like whey protein as it works for me  as im not always able to get my high protein foods.

if using whey what one would you recommend for good protein content,taste,overall product?


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

danny_86 said:


> i dont always have the money for proper food diet but when i can i would always buy chicken,fish, sort of high protein foods. i got a protein supplement called abm 1 in 1 muscle food but it was crap. when i was going to the gym years ago found that whey protein helped me alot aswell as the food i was taking in, i like whey protein as it works for me  as im not always able to get my high protein foods.
> 
> if using whey what one would you recommend for good protein content,taste,overall product?


Cheaper to buy a load of chicken than tub of powder?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Pro 10 whey I use and IMO is the best on offer from board sponsors the strawberry in particular is really good, and I don't like strawberry!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

danny_86 said:


> i know this is probably frequently asked but just wanting to know what is the best whey protein to use for getting bigger/maybe cutting? let me know the product, ur review and what ur physical gains were with the whey protein u use and side effects. i dont like creatine lol !


Whey is whey at the end of the day.

It's a supplement, not the backbone to any diet.

Want to get bigger, eat surplus calories and lift.

Want to cut, eat in deficit and do cardio :lol:

Simple as that.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

danny_86 said:


> i know this is probably frequently asked but just wanting to know what is the best whey protein to use for getting bigger/maybe cutting? let me know the product, ur review and what ur physical gains were with the whey protein u use and side effects. i dont like creatine lol !


Optimum Health Whey Protein is a great cost effective product delivery 22g of protein per serving


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Protein is protein Mate.

If you are scratching around on a minimal protein intake, then the quality of the protein becomes important. For the quantities we use, it doesn't make a fart's worth of difference.

Bulk whey is just a cheap & convenient source of protein.

Expensive whey with a flashy name & pictures of molecules on the tub is just a convenient source of protein.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

As others have said.....

Whey isolate has a marginally higher protein content per serving and potentially less gastric issues....debabtale if it's worth the extra cost though. Maybe if you're training like a full time athlete but for most people.....plain, simple whey ptrotein is just protein. It's just a convenient way to get protein levels of 2-3 gr per kg bodyweight (any more is of debatale value...off cycle anyway). SOme people findin eating that much hard to do.

Personally I buy whatever is the best priced whey at the time.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

danny_86 said:


> i know this is probably frequently asked but just wanting to know what is the best whey protein to use for getting bigger/maybe cutting? let me know the product, ur review and what ur physical gains were with the whey protein u use and side effects. i dont like creatine lol !


Mate, do whey AND creatine and you'll get hench.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

just go with what you can afford.

I my self use the protein works naked whey 80, great value, even better taste, it is exactly what it says it is though a ''supplement'' and should be used as such, to help reach desired protein levels


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Side effects from whey!!! pmsl nearly choked on my rice and peas!!! I hear night sweats and insomnia can be harsh with whey casein. Had to abort cycle 3 weeks in.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

DiscSupps said:


> Optimum Health Whey Protein is a great cost effective product delivery 22g of protein per serving


Didn't think we're allowed to advertise outside our forums. You didn't manage to answer his question either to be fair.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Didn't think we're allowed to advertise outside our forums. You didn't manage to answer his question either to be fair.


Was a good answer :lol:

We're allowed to "advise" of products relating to the topic, but not in other board sponsors sections etc

So we could point the op towards X,Y and Z products if we wanted too...... But we would soon lose credibility IMO


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

danny_86 said:


> i dont always have the money for proper food diet but when i can i would always buy chicken,fish, sort of high protein foods. i got a protein supplement called abm 1 in 1 muscle food but it was crap. when i was going to the gym years ago found that whey protein helped me alot aswell as the food i was taking in, i like whey protein as it works for me  as im not always able to get my high protein foods.
> 
> if using whey what one would you recommend for good protein content,taste,overall product?


A they blend would be ideal for you to use after workout bedtime and throughout the day. I you look at the board sponsors they have all good reviews on here and most will send you a sample if you ask.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Steak


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

As has been mentioned no whey is going to make you put on a huge amount of muscle - not without diet and solid training will this happen.

If you're struggling to get in enough protein/eat enough then you could look at a mass gainer which is effectively protein and carbs. Alternatively you could buy whey and instant oats and make your own.

Don't get pulled into the marketing hype - no protein will suddenly make you huge. Theres a lot more important issues you need to consider.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Didn't think we're allowed to advertise outside our forums. You didn't manage to answer his question either to be fair.


Direct answer to his direct question.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Pro 10 whey I use and IMO is the best on offer from board sponsors the strawberry in particular is really good, and I don't like strawberry!!


love you pain2gain


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Side effects from whey!!! pmsl nearly choked on my rice and peas!!! I hear night sweats and insomnia can be harsh with whey casein. Had to abort cycle 3 weeks in.


my g/f left me because she couldnt handle my whey rage


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> my g/f left me because she couldnt handle my whey rage


i feel for her!! bet u was a right horrible raging beast!!

I am still shut down 6 month after my whey extreme cycle will run hcg next time.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> i feel for her!! bet u was a right horrible raging beast!!
> 
> I am still shut down 6 month after my whey extreme cycle will run hcg next time.


im so shut down its not fun


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> im so shut down its not fun


How's the acne to it's a killer when it's whey induced is it


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> How's the acne to it's a killer when it's whey induced is it


its not acne its now one massive puss filed wheyman walking around


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

danny_86 said:


> i know this is probably frequently asked but just wanting to know what is the best whey protein to use for getting bigger/maybe cutting? let me know the product, ur review and what ur physical gains were with the whey protein u use and side effects. i dont like creatine lol !


Chicken breasts!


----------

